# Is this bunk or truth?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Years ago we had dial-up with Windstream. Of course we experienced all the downfalls of dial up. Not the least of which was it tied up our land line.

We changed and have been using Windstream's high speed yada yada for some time now and of course we can also use our land line simultaneously if we want to.

We don't really need a land line anymore.

So...can Windstream cancel our land line service but maintain our Internet service?

They say not.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

they might say that cause they dont want to lose the money or will say that if you want the internet connection you have to get phone also. you know the "package deal". when we were in ca we didnt have att phone but had att dsl hooked up.we had internet phone so we didnt have a phone line. they installed what they called a dry loop for the dsl. i guess it wouldnt work for a phone line but works with dsl just fine. we still had our cable but were looking for a cheaper alternative. where you located ?

i went to windstream's web site and they have listed all by itself there. then the next one up is internet and phone service.

even a special with free modem, free activation, and free shipping


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

It depends on what your current service is.

1) Step away from this incremental approach, and consider a clean break. If you have cell phones for 911 (and do not have not foreign call requirements), I would say go with whatever provider gives your internet+phone (+ tv if you need/want it) for the cheapest price (do not consider satelite).

2) It is possible what they are saying is true, but without brands/locations, we cannot say for certain.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can get DSL separate from phone service but you may have to switch providers. Ironically, you may end up with a reseller charging much less and using the same equipment.

Also check to see what other options are availed you like wireless. 3G is not bad although most companies tap you. My 4G service has no ceiling so it does not get throttled down if I go over. It is $45/month because hooked to my laptop. Residential alone is $35. For home a hub for multiple devices to tap will cost you $150. Or if you contract I guess that comes free.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Years ago we had dial-up with Windstream. Of course we experienced all the downfalls of dial up. Not the least of which was it tied up our land line.
> 
> We changed and have been using Windstream's high speed yada yada for some time now and of course we can also use our land line simultaneously if we want to.
> 
> ...


I live in so. fla. and with ATT they said i couldn't just do a dry loop. Just a bunch of bull crap. They wanted to sell me some crap i didn't need . All in all this switch would cost more . So i am just the same deal no long distance calling. I have cell and don't use the land line only for dsl comp.use. They are loosing to much money on land lines now day's. Now they have the U-Verse system now i don't want that eather. oh well


----------



## davido30093 (Jan 1, 2011)

Where I live, Windstream is the only land line phone service available. I cannot get DSL without the land line also.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm in a rural area and Windstream is all there is available to me here. I am twelve miles from the phone company's central office and in fact the second to the last service on the cable. In fact they had to install a transformer for me to have dial-up way back when.

There's always satellite I suppose but they must want me to pay for the whole satellite based on their service charges. Including the cost of the rocket to launch the damned thing.:yes:

I do have access to wireless but others in this area that subscribe to that service are kind of iffy about the quality and performance. When it storms they tell me I can forget using the Internet.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> I'm in a rural area and Windstream is all there is available to me here. I am twelve miles from the phone company's central office and in fact the second to the last service on the cable. In fact they had to install a transformer for me to have dial-up way back when.
> 
> There's always satellite I suppose but they must want me to pay for the whole satellite based on their service charges. Including the cost of the rocket to launch the damned thing.:yes:
> 
> I do have access to wireless but others in this area that subscribe to that service are kind of iffy about the quality and performance. When it storms they tell me I can forget using the Internet.


I feel your pain. Back when I lived in rural America and was restoring houses outside of town? I had to get the neighbors to act really dull and chant that they all needed DSL closer. It was our only option. Please bring the box nearer us. 

Obviously you have something against rocket science and from my experience? TV and internet delivered via satellite goes with the first lightning strike. Plus, come on, those dishes, all facing the same direction, are butt ugly?

Just a suggestion? Try wireless and see if it works. Try all the major players at the same time if you want to see the one that gets you a signal. I don't know what wireless you have availed but start with Sprint, TMobile, Verizon and whatever. 

Toss any of their wireless hotspots in the middle of the room and see what happens? All will give you a trial period and you can just cancel service if it doesn't work out! 

Really, just take the modem back and cancel within the trial period. I had no problems with Sprint 3G but realized I was moving to Chicago and had 4G availed. Clear 4G has been spectacular for me. Others in the City cannot get a consistent strong signal. 

Verizon was alright. T-Mobile sucked. AT&T, serving 98 percent of America was absolutely, positively worthless.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

I found this, Bud:

High-speed Internet 3.0 Mbps Standalone

*Does not require Windstream home phone service* 

http://www.connecttowindstream.com/highspeed-internet.html


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll be checking into that. I wonder why I didn't find that when I was nosing around?


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

We were told AT&T doesn't offer standalone DSL, but when I was looking around for you, I saw that they do offer it. Also, I found why it's possible to have standalone DSL without the telephone service - DSL runs on a different frequency than the phone and it uses different wires in the phone wire bundle. Guess you really do learn something new every day. lol 

Good luck in your pursuit, Bud.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> *DSL runs on a different frequency* than the phone and it uses different wires in the phone wire bundle.


That's what I suspected, it only makes sense these days. Any "single-pair" of telephone wires can be used for many different applications simultaneously.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

_Any "single-pair" of telephone wires can be used for many different applications simultaneously. _

Ah, so that's how AT&T can get TV (Uverse) through the phone lines. :shifty:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Ah, so that's how AT&T can get TV (Uverse) through the phone lines.


And DSL, and telephone service, and alarms, and wired radio, and etc.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

No wonder telephone companies are so snotty...they do rule the world.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

ghostlyvision said:


> _Any "single-pair" of telephone wires can be used for many different applications simultaneously. _
> 
> Ah, so that's how AT&T can get TV (Uverse) through the phone lines. :shifty:


No they run a Fiber optic networks are viewed as more advanced than copper *wire*


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> No they run a Fiber optic networks are viewed as *more advanced than copper wire*


"Advanced"???
Not here. Nothing is advanced.:laughing:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> "Advanced"???
> Not here. Nothing is advanced.:laughing:


I’m surprised, their running fiber optic all over the place around here and I know you’re way closer to a little big city than I am. 

The house I’m working on now just got plugged in and is 4 miles off the county rd. down them slimy mud roads,15 miles to the closest wannabe grocery store.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

We have DSL thru AT&T but they don't offer cable here because, according to them, we don't have fiberoptic. The local cable company is running fiberoptic and will soon offer internet. They claim it's necessary for internet. So, who knows.


----------

